# Amazon selling Apple accessories/cables, etc.



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazon is now selling Apple accessories/cables, etc. If you have Prime, it's free shipping. Also, maybe no sales tax.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazon brand (AmazonBasics) of cables work well with apple devices and they are cheaper. I bought one of the cables for my iPad mini and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's good to know, Heather. I was wondering if they, AmazonBasics, worked as well as the Apple cables.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Some good deals.  Just ordered a black leather smartcover for $24.45.  My blue rubber one is all worn out from two years of heavy use.  The leather is a lot more durable, but I never was up for paying the $70 for it.

Also grabbed one of the AmazonBasic cables mentioned above for $8.99 so I can have a cable in my office for when my iPhone 4S gets low (have been listening to a lot of Pandora while working lately.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's great, Mooshie! I will have to take a look.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got my stuff yesterday.  The leather case was the Apple brand one and new in packaging--was a bit skeptical since it was a 3rd party seller fullfilled by Amazon and the $24.45 price when it still goes for $69.99 in stores.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious, Mooshie, but you did not say how you liked it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh I've always loved the smartcover and the leather is nicer than the rubber ones. Not worth the $70 MSRP but definitely worth the $24.45.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Some good deals. Just ordered a black leather smartcover for $24.45. My blue rubber one is all worn out from two years of heavy use. The leather is a lot more durable, but I never was up for paying the $70 for it.
> 
> Also grabbed one of the AmazonBasic cables mentioned above for $8.99 so I can have a cable in my office for when my iPhone 4S gets low (have been listening to a lot of Pandora while working lately.


Mooshie, do you have a link? And is it the cover or the case?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Mooshie, do you have a link? And is it the cover or the case?


Just the cover. I don't care about covering the back so I didn't look into the smartcases.

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPad-Leather-Smart-Cover/dp/B004QKM5MG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361546849&sr=8-1&keywords=ipad+leather+smart+cover

Down to $23.92 now.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mooshie, I'm glad you like the smartcover! That's also a great price.


----------



## buckerine (Sep 26, 2012)

mooshie78 said:


> Just the cover. I don't care about covering the back so I didn't look into the smartcases.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPad-Leather-Smart-Cover/dp/B004QKM5MG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361546849&sr=8-1&keywords=ipad+leather+smart+cover
> 
> Down to $23.92 now.


I don't have the leather one, but I love the smart cover all the same. Awesome accessory.

But back on topic, glad I found this thread. Those Amazon cables seem like a good deal - just wasn't sure if they caused any problems or not. I think the new lightning connector port uses a special chip, so if you don't use an authorized cable, it may not even charge.


----------



## elenachau (Mar 7, 2013)

I found the iPad mini accessories from here http://www.etradesupply.com/apple/ipad/apple-ipad-mini.html


----------

